# 3d



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

How many people here shoot 3D and who's going to any big shoots this summer?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

shooting more than i did last year... biggest shoot i'm going to is the mn masters. Not too big of a shoot but hard and a nice payout


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I am going to an IBO qualifier shoot on Sunday and hopefully the IBO worlds in Elicottville in August.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i shoot 3-d lol and we go to alot of stuff


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

*shoots*

We go to shoots pretty much every weekend here in michigan. We are looking forward to the R100 in Saginaw mi. This is always a blast. If you ever get a chance check one out. It is worth traveling for. Look it up. R100shoots.
Also the Hicks 3d challenge in Grand Blanc mi. They give away prizes for every target and 5 bows.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ill be going about once a month.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> Ill be going about once a month.


me to


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I go to most that are around me, so like 2 a month or so


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I try to go to a shoot every Sunday and then I go to the range every Saturday, take about 20 shots a day and now I'm going to be going to fun shots every Wednesday night so I should be pretty prepared for worlds this year.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty much all I shoot is 3D. Went to Erie a few weeks ago, going to the Worlds this year too. Lots of local ones


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

We go just about every Saturday and Sunday. Also the IBO National triple crown and the Worlds. Been shooting all these for 10 years.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I go once a month, sometimes more. I might be going to a big shoot 3d shoot this year, but its all just for fun.


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Almost every weekend biggest will be alabama state and maybe asa state


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

Shoot every weekend in WV and practice every day gotta be ready for the worlds


----------

